# Bilge pump battery



## GG34

I need a battery to run a rule 500 gph. It will be the only thing on the battery. Pump says 12v. Any recommendations?


----------



## Travisloyd07

You could run a computer backup battery or a lawn mower battery.


----------



## Rooster

GG34 said:


> I need a battery to run a rule 500 gph. It will be the only thing on the battery. Pump says 12v. Any recommendations?


You can get a variety of smaller 12v Batteries at the store "Batteries Plus"; I believe they are a nationwide chain. I have gotten several types of batteries at this store and they have a surprising amount of stock for a smaller looking store. Yesterday I did some research on a smaller 12V battery that I wanted to wire to my Lowrance Elite 5 Fishfinder. I ended up getting a 12v Duracell XPS Power Series which was a DeepCycle version that you can run into 0 charge and then charge back to 100% without battery damage. If you show them that you were looking at their store online they will give you an additional 10% off! Good Luck,


----------



## GG34

Thanks. I did that exact thing a couple months ago. Not sure I got a deep cycle though. I'll check it out.


----------



## Salt of the Water

How long you need to run the pump is what should drive your battery selection.

It looks like amperage draw for a rule 500 is about 2 amps. A small light 7 ah sealed lead acid deer feeder battery would give you theoretically 3.5 hours (7 ah / 2 a = 3.5 h) of capacity. You are probably looking at real world capacity of an hour or an hour and half.

On the other extreme - a large group 27 deep cycle should have about 100 ah capacity. That would run your pump for two days (50 hours) theoretical capacity and probably a day of actual capacity.


----------



## noeettica

Yup 7a. AGM about $20

I have a youtube video on that LoL !


----------

